# Safely installing a Graco SnugRide RF in an airplane



## SiobhanAoife (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm trying to find this on the Graco web site too but I thought that folks here know so much about carseats on airplanes that it was worth asking here as well:

Since the seatbelts on airplanes don't have the same tensioning/ratcheting behavior as the seatbelts on cars, do I need to use that metal clippy thingie on the airplane seatbelt when installing the infant carseat? I've never had to use it in a car because the cars we've used it in had the sort of belts that could be set to tension in, if that makes any sense.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Nope, lap only belts in airplanes have a locking latch plates. So, when tension is applied to the belt, a metal part slides and pinches the belt, making it lock into place. Your car most likely has switchable retractors, so you pull the belt all the way out, and it makes the ratcheting sound. That means it's locked at the retractor (where the webbing feeds back into the car). Some cars (even new ones) have locking latch plates, so a piece of the latch plate moves in someway to pinch (or lock) the belt. Airplane belts behave like lap only belts in the center of vehicles. Same idea. Fine for car seats! You'll thread it through the same belt path, apply pressure and pull to tighten so you have less than one inch side to side and front to back motion at the belt path.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Just a head's up - be prepared for dirty looks because the person in front of you can't recline their seat.

Been there. Done that. Times 2.

I hate flying...


----------



## SiobhanAoife (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
Just a head's up - be prepared for dirty looks because the person in front of you can't recline their seat.

The people in front of my husband always get mad because he is so tall that his knees press up against the seat in front of him, making it physically impossible for the person in front of him to recline - and they'll push and push and give dirty looks over their shoulder about it, but what is he supposed to do? Shorten his femurs?

I hate flying







I'm too fat, he's too tall, and the baby's a baby!


----------

